# Paramours have landed :) :) :)



## KZOR (11/12/20)

Sweet .... the first affordable SBS mod that peaked my interest has landed on local soil. 
@JurgensSt has received a nice shipment of Paramour SBS mods.
Black/grey has been booked so just waiting for the stock to be listed on Inkdvapor.
My gunmetal Tauren has found his home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (11/12/20)

I think these are going to take over where the Pico left off.

So versatile
So good looking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (11/12/20)

Stranger said:


> So versatile
> So good looking



and 21700 compatible

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mechlyfe-paramour-sbs-mod.t70231/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

First time round SBS devices really didn't spark much interest and they virtually disappeared, but like anything fashions go full circle and probably as much to do with the improved designing of vaping products they have taken off this time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (11/12/20)

Man @KZOR, why are you so slow? 
Ps big thank you to @JurgensSt .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

Christos said:


> Man @KZOR, why are you so slow?
> Ps big thank you to @JurgensSt .
> View attachment 216520
> View attachment 216521



are you planning on running it without a tank, or are you going to show off the one destined for greatness on that brand spanking new sexiness?


----------



## KZOR (11/12/20)

Christos said:


> Man @KZOR, why are you so slow?



Because i am a day further away.


----------



## Christos (11/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> are you planning on running it without a tank, or are you going to show off the one destined for greatness on that brand spanking new sexiness?


Soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (11/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Because i am a day further away.
> 
> View attachment 216522


Dunno why couriers are so dang slow. We should demand faster service!


----------



## Silver (11/12/20)

Christos said:


> Man @KZOR, why are you so slow?
> Ps big thank you to @JurgensSt .
> View attachment 216520
> View attachment 216521



my gosh @Christos . It’s so small! Didn’t realize that from the photo at the top of the thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (11/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> are you planning on running it without a tank, or are you going to show off the one destined for greatness on that brand spanking new sexiness?


What about a 21700 regulated dripping setup....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/20)

Pioneer in short kit mod.







Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (12/12/20)

This video is from the designer


----------

